# Spraying nice smelling clone leads to more tips.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I've noticed I get more tips when I spray nice smelling clones lightly. I know some people have nasal sensitivity so I don't over do it. Had anyone else noticed increased tips because of keeping car amellism good with clone?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I'd worry that cologne might be a little too heavy for pax. Even a light spritz can be potent. And everybody perceives smells differently.

Febreze works for me just fine.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I always keep my car nice smelling with a light air-freshener that dissipates quickly..I know several women that would NOT like having any cologne in the car because its usually so strong and often very “male” ... 
Like i said, my car always smells nice and tips are still rare with these cheapskates..

PS - i once tried to spray a clone and he did not appreciate it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cologne works well too. If I sense by the sound of her name that she might be hot I’ll spray a dash of it on myself prior to pickup.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Cologne works well too. If I sense by the sound of her name that she might be hot I'll spray a dash of it on myself prior to pickup.


I think they mentioned you on CNN earlier today!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

IERide said:


> I think they mentioned you on CNN earlier today!


I missed it. What did they say?


----------



## Guyinarehat (Jun 10, 2016)

I use a citrus based aerosol. Smells like fresh peeled oranges most like it, copy for the 1 pax who claimed to be allergic to citrus. Oh well can't make everyone happy.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

IERide said:


> I think they mentioned you on CNN earlier today!


I don't do the bar close gig. There aren't too many drunk women going to the airport at 5:00 a.m. which is when I'm driving.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I've noticed I get more tips when I spray nice smelling clones lightly. I know some people have nasal sensitivity so I don't over do it. Had anyone else noticed increased tips because of keeping car amellism good with clone?


Brut, Stetson, English Leather....all mixed into one irresistable tincture that results in more than just tips for me!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Cologne works well too. If I sense by the sound of her name that she might be hot I'll spray a dash of it on myself prior to pickup.


Hahahaha....Nice to know I have company. I had a pax women recently name it almost immediately upon entering. Very impressive. For the record: Armani Code.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Hahahaha....Nice to know I have company. I had a pax women recently name it almost immediately upon entering. Very impressive. For the record: Armani Code.


Dolce & Gabanna here.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I've noticed I get more tips when I spray nice smelling clones lightly. I know some people have nasal sensitivity so I don't over do it. Had anyone else noticed increased tips because of keeping car amellism good with clone?


What is it a clone of?


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I use a nice carpet cleaner to remove odors, and regular leather conditioner. I also put in leather scented wafers under the seats once a week, no more than 2.

I try to keep the smells as what you expect in a new car...leather seats, leather smells. It smells more natural. I've gotten into Ubers that smell like flowers or cherry and it just feels artificial.


----------

